# what are the pros and cons for screen covers?



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I see many motorhomes have detachable covers over their front screens and side windows when parked overnight for thermal protection. Now I know there are internal and external versions. Is there a 'best' to buy? What are the pros and cons of both types please? Ducato 2003 is what they will go on.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

External is the way to go..
Helps cut out/down on condensation and keeps heat in during winter and sun out in summer..

We did have some internal ones in the early days but they were not as good.. and the suckers kept falling off the windows.

Are you anywhere near the Midlands ?? As I have a set here for a Ducato / Boxer 1999 - 2003


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have been using internals but just picked up a set of externals. It made me smile watching people mopping their screen dry as I have had to do each time. With externals that's in the past!

Externals are the best except for laying the vehicle up where they might get damaged by people or you might want to make a quick exit!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A ten second search gave this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-39519-screen.html+covers

tony


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I must be doing it wrong. If I search I get hundreds of entries with no relevance! So what are the tips on searching!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Use the LITTLE magnifying glass to search.

tony


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Never knew that was an action button! Always stupidly pressed the search button!
So much for a lifetime in IT!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Silver screens*

I am reading with interest the various entries about this topic, what comes to mind is that if silver screens stop condensation forming on the screen, where does it form instead?

We get condensation on our screen, but not much. I aim one of the heating outlets toward it and close the blinds, but surely the most common cause is a lack of air flow, which will carry moisture out of the roof vent.

Phil


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We have internal ones ( press studs to windows - blinds across windscreen ) useless - loads of condensation. The answer is Silver Screens - no condensation at all and no draughts from cold glass - got ours from Silver Screens at Clekheaton Yorks - next day delivery - Nuff said  cost us for a 2010 Boxer £139 inc vat & next day delivery - money well spent


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Condensation:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensation

tony


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

So far what has not been mentioned ref external screens is, whilst they are very good at stopping condensation forming whilst they are on you do get condensation when you remove them and that is normally when you have started travelling, which I find a right pain in the bum. The problem does not show itself if the ambient temperature is reasonably high.
I've used both types as well as the Remis blinds and do find the external ones are good to use.


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Putting the condensation issue to one side, is the benefit from reflecting the heat in a hot climate (eg South of France) of worthwhile benefit? :?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As I said if it's warm enough you don't get the condensation problem and having used all types in the heat of the South of France can say that the external ones are probably best (in my opinion)


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

External are definitely the way for us. Our Adria Twin has built-in internal folding screens, but they do nothing to stop the condensation, although they obviously provide privacy. On our old MH we bought proper Silver Screens because they are the market leader, and we were well pleased. But on our new MH, we took a look at Silver Products and have no regrets. According to reports, the Silver Products screens are manufactured in the very same factory, but they are about 50% cheaper. Our Silver Products screens are equal, if not better, than the Silver Screens product we had before. Go external - every time!


----------

